# Help - depressed after FET yesterday



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I had six frosties, only four survived being defrosted and I was planning to have them screened as I had a miscarriage earlier this year after a fresh cycle. 

Unfortunately, only one looked any good, and a second one ok, and a day after defrosting neither was really dividing as much as expected. So they've been put back a day early without the screening. 

Hubby and I find this all very depressing. I'm doing a preg test in two weeks but I can't believe this will work as the embies didn't seem to be doing that well as far as I could tell from the embryologist. Could I still be pregnant, tho?

Any positive thoughts welcome! Anyone else been in same situation? It was a natural FET and I'm on progesterone pessaries


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Elena

I am afraid I cant help with your queries but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your BFP  

Jobi xx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Elena

Dont be disheartned. I had three miscarraiges, 2 with fresh IVF and one with FET. From our last fresh cycle we had a miscarraige, then had a FET and anorher miscarraige so we were now done to 6 average eggs..(as they obviously took the best ones on the cycles before) We had a FET done in May 2005 and our little boy was born last Jan. I just think when the time is right its right! I did other IVF's with great eggs and nothing! We did the miscarrage tests and they all came back fine....so dont lose hope....I am doing my FET on Wed., and know I am asking a lot for another miracle ..... Paddi


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Paddi and Jobi. You've made me feel better and I'll try to stay positive over the next two weeks. I'm sure it can still happen one day - here's hoping I'm pregnant right now! And good luck to you Paddi, hope the FET gives you a second miracle. 

Exx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello!

When I had my fet last month - I didn't feel very optomistic as the embryo was only grade 3 with fragmentation. I am now 5 weeks pregnant - so stay positive - you just never know.

Good luck x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Elena

Be postitive hunny, wanted to send you     

Love sanjoxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey hun

Sending you loads of     on your 2WW!

One of the girls in the FET after OHSS strand (Witters) had 3 embies of only average quality frozen after OHSS (they wouldn't normally have frozen that grade but she had such severe OHSS & was in intensive care & gutted to not even get a single frostie so they did it). Anyway, she doesn't post so much at the mo as she is currently busy weaning her twins!! Yes, both of those frosties took when she had FET & she now has a boy & a girl. I agree with Elena that when the time is right it will happen - even if it seems to be against the odds.

Will be keeping my fingers crossed & checking to see how things go for you. Please try to stay +ve for your little frosties.

Sarah69 xx


----------

